# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Bảo mật & Lỗi bảo mật >  Phát hiện lỗ hổng khiến các mạng di động bị tin tặc theo dõi

## arthome2015

*Các chuyên gia công nghệ thông tin cho biết đã phát hiện lỗ hổng an ninh của các mạng điện thoại di động, cho phép những "kẻ tò mò" đọc tin nhắn của các thuê bao.*
*[replacer_img]
*Điện thoại di động của Thủ tướng Đức Angela Merkel là mục tiêu bị theo dõi
Theo báo _Nam Đức,_ nhóm chuyên gia về bảo mật thông tin, do ông  _Karsten Nohl_ đứng đầu, cho biết lỗi nằm ở giao thức SS7, vốn được các nhà mạng di động sử dụng để mã hóa dữ liệu khi gửi thông tin lên mạng của các nước khác. Dùng lệnh chuyển dữ liệu lên mạng qua giao thức này, tin tặc có thể chuyển hướng để thu cuộc gọi của thuê bao trước khi chuyển tiếp chúng tới người nhận. Với cách này, tin tặc có thể đọc tất cả các dữ liệu được thuê bao di động chuyển đi.
Một thiết bị công nghệ nữa được tin tặc sử dụng là lắp đặt angten thu sóng radio để thu thập tất cả các cuộc gọi và tin nhắn chuyển qua lại ở một khu vực nhất định. Sử dụng giao thức SS7, tin tặc có thể yêu cầu cung cấp khóa để mở dữ liệu lưu thông đã được mã hóa. Các chuyên gia đã thử nghiệm phương pháp này và đã nhận được khóa mã hóa liên lạc của di động nghị sĩ đảng CDU Thomas Jarzombek từ hệ thống tự động của nhà mạng Deutsche Telekom.
Tuy nhiên, các tin tặc có thể cho tự động hóa tiến trình này để thu thập thông tin quy mô lớn. Một thông báo của Deutsche Telekom cũng xác nhận tất cả các mạng trên toàn thế giới đều gặp phải vấn đề nêu trên và lỗ hổng có thể cho phép tin tặc theo dõi tin nhắn, thư điện tử hay các cuộc đàm thoại. Tuy nhiên, phương pháp này chỉ có thể được thực hiện bởi các chuyên gia với sự hỗ trợ của các thiết bị đặc biệt nhằm vào những cá nhân cụ thể.
Nhóm của Nohl cũng cho biết khu nhà Chính phủ liên bang và Quốc hội Đức ở Berlin có thể bị theo dõi nếu một thiết bị như vậy được thiết lập từ các đại sứ quán Mỹ hay Nga gần đó. Nhận định này trùng khớp với thông tin được báo Tấm gương đưa ra trước đó, nói rằng rất nhiều đại sứ quán và tổng lãnh sự của Mỹ, trong đó có ở Berlin, đã lắp đặt các ăngten để thu tín hiệu di động.
Tối 18/12, các nhà mạng gồm _Telekom_, _Vodafone và Telefónica  (sở hữu O2 và E-Plus)_ cho biết đã khắc phục lỗ hổng nêu trên trong mạng di động của mình.

----------

